# How do you create demonyms?



## MFreako (Oct 23, 2013)

This one really baffles me.

Taken straight from Wikipedia: A demonym, also referred to as a gentilic, is a name for a resident of a locality and is usually, though not always, derived from the name of a locality. For example, the demonym for a resident of Britain is Briton; the demonym for a resident of Canada is Canadian.

So how do you know if the name of the people hailing from a certain country/region should end with ish/an/ian/ese etc.? Are there any rules to it? Or do you just go with whatever sounds best?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd go with what feels good.
There probably is some kind of rule, but it's bound to be the kind of thing that has a truckload of exceptions based on culture and history and all kinds of things, so just wing it.


----------



## RedAndy (Oct 23, 2013)

You can probably safely assume that it's okay to go with whatever sounds best. Even if there are rules, they are obscure enough that no one is likely to call you out on it if you get it "wrong."


----------



## BWFoster78 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd take an angelym and turn it to the dark side.


----------



## MFreako (Oct 23, 2013)

BWFoster78 said:


> I'd take an angelym and turn it to the dark side.


Ooh, I like the sound of that approach.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 23, 2013)

Example; Michigander? Is there a Michigooser?

*** *** ** ** ** ** **
I prefer a duck over a goose. Ever felt a goose?
(if they say no, goose them, then show them quickly a duck as they try to hit you.)


----------



## Lawfire (Oct 24, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> Example; Michigander? Is there a Michigooser?



Maybe there is...and maybe there isn't... That's for us to know, and you...well, you nevermind.

There are a lot of Michiganiacs, for what it's worth.


----------



## Dragev (Oct 24, 2013)

List of demonyms for U.S. states - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Michiganian" appears to be the correct term. English demonyms aren't very inventive, 75% - 80% seem to be [place name]-an".

The only original one I can think of from fiction would be Rohirrim (Balchoth doesn't count, it's more a tribe).


----------



## Chilari (Oct 24, 2013)

BWFoster78 said:


> I'd take an angelym and turn it to the dark side.



*Groan*

Actually, demonym comes from the Greek word demos, meaning people - the same word from which we get democracy. Literally, demonym is "the name of the people".


----------



## Feo Takahari (Oct 24, 2013)

I went straight for the pun in _Gracie_. It takes place on the island of Aether, the thin, frail inhabitants of which are known as Aetheril. (Conversely, the mainland is Huma, inhabited by Humans.)


----------



## Malik (Oct 24, 2013)

Don't forget about pejorative demonyms in neighboring areas. One side of my family is from New Hampshire; they call Mainers "maniacs."


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't think there's a rule. Where I'm from, Vancouver, if memory serves, there was a vote when I was young, choosing between Vancouverian and Vancouverite. So it's probably a mix of tradition and concious choice of what to call people from a region.


----------

